# How many exodons can i fit in a 30gal?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Dont know where to put this topic, hopefully this is the right one otherwise mod please move it to tha right section.

I wanna get exodons, and i have a 30gal tank that im gonna put them in, question is how many exodons can i put in there? I dont know anything about them other then that they are most-recommended non-community fish, and active as hell.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> Dont know where to put this topic, hopefully this is the right one otherwise mod please move it to tha right section.
> 
> I wanna get exodons, and i have a 30gal tank that im gonna put them in, question is how many exodons can i put in there? I dont know anything about them other then that they are most-recommended non-community fish, and active as hell.
> [snapback]1180062[/snapback]​


 i would get a bigger tank like a 60 gallon for them, since they are fast swimmers, i had one in a 29 gallon and it was all messed up from the front, from bumping into the tank to much.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hm well, dont have money for a 60gal, but how many can i fit in a 30 though? just wondering.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> hm well, dont have money for a 60gal, but how many can i fit in a 30 though? just wondering.
> [snapback]1180079[/snapback]​


 i would say none, that size tank sucks for exos, exos need big tanks because they are fast swimmers.

and you need to keep like 12 or more so they wont kill themselves


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> jesterx626 said:
> 
> 
> > hm well, dont have money for a 60gal, but how many can i fit in a 30 though? just wondering.
> ...


This time I Agreed :nod:


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

oh alright then, one more question. in the state of california does it count as a "piranha"? since they are cousins of them?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> oh alright then, one more question. in the state of california does it count as a "piranha"? since they are cousins of them?
> [snapback]1180187[/snapback]​


No, in that case tetra's and pacu's would be restricted as well









I agree that a 30 gallon is to small for exo's. They can reach sizes of 7'' altough they will stay smaller in captivity.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> I agree that a 30 gallon is to small for exo's. *They can reach sizes of 7'' altough they will stay smaller in captivity. *










Didnt know that. Thats kool


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> > I agree that a 30 gallon is to small for exo's. *They can reach sizes of 7'' altough they will stay smaller in captivity. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just do a google search on exodon paradoxus and you will see different sites that state this, here is one of them:

http://species.fishindex.com/species_668ex...thed_tetra.html


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

are u guys joking? 30 gallon to small for these small ass fish? if u have a 30 long...u can have about 15 easily...if not more...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I had 15 in a 29 all about 3 inches long and did not have any problems, granted I only had them for a month. I had a big powerhead in there and I think it helped alot witht the tank being so small. I got rid of them to get my ray but I still wish I had them even though my ray kicks ass!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> are u guys joking? 30 gallon to small for these small ass fish? if u have a 30 long...u can have about 15 easily...if not more...


This is coming from someone who is planning to put 39 exo's in a 30 gallon tank







Are *u* joking? But to keep this one on topic: 15 exo's, that have the potential to grow to 7'', in a 30 gallon may work for a while, but in the long run your fish will get cramped and will not be able to develop completely


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

So do they realy grow close to 7" in captivity? I have seen several references that say they grow that big in the wild, but I have never heard of anyone with exos much bigger then 3 inches.

I was thinking about getting about 30 or so Exos and putting them in a 55gal. Is that too many? What about in a 75gal.?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They probably won't reach 7'' in captivity, but given the time, porper care and circumstances they can grow much bigger than 3'', even in captivity. When small you may can get away with a large shoal of exo's in a relatively small aquarium. But because of the large numer of fish in a small aquarium they will not be able to reach their full potential








I am just trying to explain that even a small staying and easy to keep specie like the Exodon is often given the wrong care and circumstances, which results sick fish or fish with stunted growth.

But I have to admit that a large shoal of exo's in any size tank is an impressive sight, also because of the fact that they are just constantly active and moving. Very nice to look at :nod:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jan said:


> are u guys joking? 30 gallon to small for these small ass fish? if u have a 30 long...u can have about 15 easily...if not more...


This is coming from someone who is planning to put 39 exo's in a 30 gallon tank







Are *u* joking? But to keep this one on topic: 15 exo's, that have the potential to grow to 7'', in a 30 gallon may work for a while, but in the long run your fish will get cramped and will not be able to develop completely








[/quote]

im getting them basically just for the way they go in a frenzy durring feeding time, and the 30 is a temporary setup for the exo's i can get somthing bigger....to replace the 30...but that will be in a year or so...but yea i prolly wont get 39...but just prolly 25...


----------



## RBPattack (Dec 31, 2006)

Any way, are they shy?


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

the more you have the less shy they are


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have 22 in a 55. I have quarantined some of them in a 20 long for a month with no problems. 
They are somewhat shy in groups of 7 os less. If you would put then into a 30 then I'd say 10-12.
They are very fast, and I have a couple that I've had for 2 years that are 4.5" or so. A 4ft tank would be better.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

keeping exos can be tricky sinec they are so active and so aggressive the more you keep of them the better. they tend to be more unpredictable in smaller schools so i would recommend keeping at least 8-10 of these guys together. whether thats a good idea for a 30 is probably disputable but i would rather you fit a few extra exos in and save the stress housing a few together might bring. you can comfortably fit 6 in a 30. a few more might help calm the school down. ive noticed that exos tolerance of one another increases as population increases. good thing to keep in mind when setting up a tank for them


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Also the presence of a larger fish keeps them from killing each other. I have 13 in with my 13" lacerdae and they all school together with no problems to avoid being eaten. Just make sure the fish you choose to put in with them actually cannot catch and eat them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

SLANTED said:


> Also the presence of a larger fish keeps them from killing each other. I have 13 in with my 13" lacerdae and they all school together with no problems to avoid being eaten. Just make sure the fish you choose to put in with them actually cannot catch and eat them.


interesting. not always necessary but solid advice from an owner.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got 35 exos in a 55gal, 2"-3.5" they have plenty of room. Can they really get to 7"? anyone ever see on that big?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Also the presence of a larger fish keeps them from killing each other. I have 13 in with my 13" lacerdae and they all school together with no problems to avoid being eaten. Just make sure the fish you choose to put in with them actually cannot catch and eat them.


interesting. not always necessary but solid advice from an owner.
[/quote]

Thanks?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

exodons have been reported to grow up to 6 inches yes, but its rather unlikely in the average aquarium. i would assume the average max size of any one exodon to be no more than 4.5 inches


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

if i have a 230 gallon tank stocked with pygos, could i mix it up and add some exos?

how many exos would u recomend per full grown pygo?


----------

